# Engineered Fish Moves a Step Closer to Approval



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Θα τη θυμάστε από παλιά την υπόθεση (ΝΥΤ):

The main concern addressed was whether the genetically engineered salmon could escape and establish themselves in the wild, with detrimental environmental consequences. The larger salmon, for instance, could conceivably outcompete wild Atlantic salmon for food or mates.

The agency said the chance this would happen was “extremely remote.” It said the salmon would be raised in inland tanks with multiple barriers to escape. Even if some fish did escape, the nearby bodies of water would be too hot or salty for their survival. And reproduction would be unlikely because the fish would be sterilized, though the sterilization technique is not foolproof.

The agency also said that approval of the salmon would have no effect on endangered species, including wild Atlantic salmon. The National Marine Fisheries Service and the Fish and Wildlife Service did not disagree.
(...)
AquaBounty has argued that the faster growth of its fish makes it feasible to rear them in inland tanks rather than ocean pens, reducing the environmental impact. “That allows us not to disturb the oceans whatsoever,” said Elliot Entis, the founder of AquaBounty. 

Και κάτι γλωσσικό: αυτό το whatsoever ακριβώς από πάνω δεν είναι λάθος; Δε θα 'πρεπε να λέει "at all" ή "in the least"?


----------



## Electra (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi! Χρόνια Πολλά!

If you take 'whatsoever' as being synonymous with 'at all', I suppose it's okay?

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/whatsoever

http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/whatsoever

As a native English speaker and former English teacher, I don't find it particularly jarring, but I'm not a world authority!


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi! Χρόνια πολλά!

I'm not a native English speaker...whatsoever and I'm not even an English teacher; so you know better. Still, the links you provided say:

Link One: 1. (postpositive) at all: used as an intensifier with *indefinite pronouns and determiners such as none, any, no one, anybody, etc.*
Link Two: 2. [Examples] I'm not paying you *any* money whatsoever. / I will have *nothing* whatsoever to do with that boy, he's awful!

But the sentence above is "That allows us not to disturb the oceans whatsoever”. So isn't there a difference?


----------



## Electra (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Costa!

Yes, I see your point! I think I'll wait for you experts to come to a decisive conclusion;)!

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Γεια σου, Ηλέκτρα. Καλές γιορτές! (Τώρα μουλιάζουμε κι εμείς...)

Κώστα, θέλεις το _any_ σου, υποθέτω. Δηλαδή: not to disturb the oceans in any way whatsoever. (Ή: not to disturb the oceans in the least.)
Λέγεται, συχνά, αυτό το *ελλειπτικό* "not ... whatsoever" (χωρίς _any_, _anything_ κ.τ.ό.), αλλά δύσκολα θα βρούμε κάποιον να το εξηγεί. Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια.


----------



## Electra (Dec 22, 2012)

Γεια σου, nickel;)! *Καλές γιορτές* σε όλους!

The same occurred to me while I was in the shower! (Sad, isn't it?:laugh:) If the sentence was changed to, "That allows us not to disturb the oceans _in any way_ whatsoever", as you suggest, it would be better. (:s)


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Αυτό που παραθέτει ο Κώστας ακούγεται σαν προκαταρκτικά ταινίας τρόμου.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Ειδικά αυτό το the chance this would happen was “extremely remote” είναι σαν τις (πάντοτε απειροελάχιστες...) πιθανότητες να συμβεί μείζον πυρηνικό ατύχημα ή σαν τις διαβεβαιώσεις των τροϊκανών Εξ. και Εσ. ότι δεν θα ληφθούν νέα υφεσιακά και φορομπηχτικά μέτρα.


----------

